# Two hunters shot while fanning



## JMB (Apr 18, 2017)

http://m.parsonssun.com/news/article_84ea535e-1fc7-11e7-bb26-9bfd6518961e.html?mode=jqm


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe they will learn to turkey hunt now.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 18, 2017)

Might as well hunt from the road with a rifle if your gonna kill them like that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 18, 2017)

So I guess it was a good shot then by the shooter. 
I always shoot at the fan too. 
Maybe the one who shot the fan needs to learn how to hunt turkeys. ???


----------



## alphachief (Apr 18, 2017)

As safety conscious as the hunting industry tries to be, I can't fathom why the fan products are marketed and tv shows actually teach you how to get shot by a fellow hunter.


----------



## Toddmann (Apr 18, 2017)

Those hunters were lucky. Wonder if they would have survived a load of TSS #8 or #9?


----------



## M Sharpe (Apr 18, 2017)

alphachief said:


> as safety conscious as the hunting industry tries to be, i can't fathom why the fan products are marketed and tv shows actually teach you how to get shot by a fellow hunter.




money


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 18, 2017)

Sad. Time for those fellas to invest in some Kevlar helmets and vests.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 18, 2017)

M Sharpe said:


> money



True.  It's as simple as that.  Might as well devise the latest and greatest tree stand diving board!


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 18, 2017)

Id like to know, from how far away he shot? Very luck to not be blinded by the incident.


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 18, 2017)

XIronheadX said:


> Maybe they will learn to turkey hunt now.



Or maybe the idiot shooter will learn to properly identify a target before pulling the trigger


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 18, 2017)

Ouch, I guess they won't be doing that again!


----------



## hrstille (Apr 18, 2017)

Thats why I don't mess with fanning birds. To many idiots out in the woods these days


----------



## antharper (Apr 18, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> Or maybe the idiot shooter will learn to properly identify a target before pulling the trigger



This !!!


----------



## GLS (Apr 18, 2017)

So much for the myth-justification that it's safe to "fan" on private property because the reaper knows who else is on it.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 18, 2017)

I wonder if it was a fan with a head?
Or just a fan.


----------



## Echo (Apr 18, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> I wonder if it was a fan with a head?
> Or just a fan.



I think it's usually just a fan - either way I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Apr 18, 2017)

I hate that this happened, hope they have a full recovery, I would never shoot a fan, and don't understand why anyone would?


----------



## Johnny 71 (Apr 18, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> I wonder if it was a fan with a head?
> Or just a fan.



I get what you're saying, some do have heads on them


----------



## mtstephens18 (Apr 18, 2017)

Didn't see that one coming


----------



## BigPimpin (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe the shooter was fanning too?  This problem might just sort itself out.


----------



## mailman6 (Apr 18, 2017)

Next thing you know deer hunters will bE wearing a cap with a doe tail hanging from it, or antletss strapped to their heads running around the woods grunting.  What happening to one man hunting game using skill instead of gimmicks.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 18, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> Or maybe the idiot shooter will learn to properly identify a target before pulling the trigger



EXACTLY Thank you


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 19, 2017)

Any responsible hunter is looking for the head at the critical moment.
Obviously that did not happen here.
Just shooting amongst the feathers.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 19, 2017)

We have had poachers slip in our lease and try to get between the gobbler and our set,we don't use decoys are a blind and had shot fly all around us before THERE IS NO WAY I'M putting a turkey fan in front of me are a decoy it's a good way to get shot,blinded are crippled. It a shame that some idiots are allowed to own weapons.A buddy of mine was shot 4 year's ago on private property using decoys and is lucky his not blind the Doctor had to remove 4 # 6 shot out of his face. He don't hunt with decoys any more.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2017)

U can get shot with out a deke. 
Seen where a shotgun stock got shot. 2 hunter split up. One saw the red at 10 ft shot the shock. 
It's just being careless. Neglect etc.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Apr 21, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> U can get shot with out a deke.
> Seen where a shotgun stock got shot. 2 hunter split up. One saw the red at 10 ft shot the shock.
> It's just being careless. Neglect etc.



Agreed. The sport of turkey hunting is dangerous enough as is. I see I'm not the only one that is NOT surprised that this happened.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2017)

mailman6 said:


> Next thing you know deer hunters will bE wearing a cap with a doe tail hanging from it, or antletss strapped to their heads running around the woods grunting.  What happening to one man hunting game using skill instead of gimmicks.



It went the way of common sense. It isn't taught anymore and Wal-Mart doesn't sell it.


----------



## GLS (Apr 21, 2017)

Hopefully no serious injuries.  Here's a more detailed article.  The younger brother and his accomplice were both shot in the face by the older brother.  The  younger brother and his buddy were fanning the older brother who was fanning the other two and they low crawled to each other.  In other words, Dueling Fanjoes.   It gets better.  When the older brother shot his brother and buddy, both of them were rolling around and the older brother triumphantly ran over to what he thought was a flopping Tom.   Had he been using TSS, there would have been no flopping.  You can't make this stuff up.
http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article145929249.html


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 21, 2017)

GLS said:


> Hopefully no serious injuries.  Here's a more detailed article.  The younger brother and his accomplice were both shot in the face by the older brother.  The  younger brother and his buddy were fanning the older brother who was fanning the other two and they low crawled to each other.  In other words, Dueling Fanjoes.   It gets better.  When the older brother shot his brother and buddy, both of them were rolling around and the older brother triumphantly ran over to what he thought was a flopping Tom.   Had he been using TSS, there would have been no flopping.  You can't make this stuff up.
> http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article145929249.html



Read in that article where the game warden said he checked several hunters and most of them were carrying turkey fans. Guess that tactic is the wave of turkey hunting in the future.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 23, 2017)

X a bunch on knowing what you are shooting at.

WOW.........I am amazed how people shoot things they have not properly identified.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 23, 2017)

If a hunter has to fan and use decoys to outsmart and kill turkeys he should stop hunting them. Anything other than a call and his skill is cheating the bird. All the extra stuff to increase his odds  is a direct reflection of the hunter and his lack of skill.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2017)

chase870 said:


> If a hunter has to fan and use decoys to outsmart and kill turkeys he should stop hunting them. Anything other than a call and his skill is cheating the bird. All the extra stuff to increase his odds  is a direct reflection of the hunter and his lack of skill.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> And u said u wouldn't tell on me.
> No. I'm going to keep on hunting them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2017)

Are the so called "ethics" of today`s young hunter better than they were of hunters 50 years ago?  How about 150 years ago? Or 300 years ago? How would they compare?  Who sets the standards for the ethics of turkey hunting, or the hunting of any and all species of game? 

And the most important thing, who is the self important individual (in his own mind maybe) who has the right to judge other hunters and their own ethics, and say what is the right way and the wrong way to hunt?


----------



## lampern (Apr 23, 2017)

http://www.thefranklinnewspost.com/...cle_09a16058-2692-11e7-adfd-2f52203883e5.html

An article exploring the practice.

I wonder if the Kansas hunter was using tss?


----------



## Muldoon (Apr 23, 2017)

There's a dummy born every ten seconds!!


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Are the so called "ethics" of today`s young hunter better than they were of hunters 50 years ago?  How about 150 years ago? Or 300 years ago? How would they compare?  Who sets the standards for the ethics of turkey hunting, or the hunting of any and all species of game?
> 
> And the most important thing, who is the self important individual (in his own mind maybe) who has the right to judge other hunters and their own ethics, and say what is the right way and the wrong way to hunt?


----------



## Muldoon (Apr 23, 2017)

*Who sets the 'standards'?*

Mr Commonsense!


----------



## Riverrat84 (Apr 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It went the way of common sense. It isn't taught anymore and Wal-Mart doesn't sell it.



And theres not an app for it either


----------



## Rick Carter (Apr 25, 2017)

The notion that everyone will identify their target is the same as the notion that a driver blocking the left lane will have the decency to move over. Don't hunt with a decoy on your head. NEVER believe that you are the only one on your land. Stupid should hurt.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 25, 2017)

The whole experience of turkey hunting to me is that last few yards closing into shotgun range. He can't see my calling location and he's inching in. It takes forever sometimes. There's nothing in it for me if a decoy was involved. I'd quit. I'm in it for the chess match. But, whatever the rules say. Participation trophies grew out of pity. They just need to change the term hunting, and rename the process "killing". How it's achieved is of no importance anymore.


----------



## lampern (Apr 25, 2017)

XIronheadX said:


> The whole experience of turkey hunting to me is that last few yards closing into shotgun range. He can't see my calling location and he's inching in. It takes forever sometimes. There's nothing in it for me if a decoy was involved. I'd quit. I'm in it for the chess match. But, whatever the rules say. Participation trophies grew out of pity. They just need to change the term hunting, and rename the process "killing". How it's achieved is of no importance anymore.




Exactly. Its become "turkey killing" and not turkey hunting anymore.


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 25, 2017)

The folks who whine about fanning being unfair have clearly never tried it.  1, it's not a sure thing.  2, do you have any idea how much strength and endurance it takes to conceal your body behind a decoy,  crawl on your belly,  hold the shotgun,  hold the decoy,  and then pop out at the last second and draw a bead at point blank range before taking a shot on a now startled bird? I've never tried fanning,  but I have belly crawled a hundred yards behind tall grass trying to get in range before a bird left the field,  and it is not easy work.  I couldn't imagine making the same crawl with both hands full while trying to hide my 6' 270 lb frame behind a decoy the size of a 20 lb bird.  Sitting still and calling is way easier!


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 26, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> The folks who whine about fanning being unfair have clearly never tried it.  1, it's not a sure thing.  2, do you have any idea how much strength and endurance it takes to conceal your body behind a decoy,  crawl on your belly,  hold the shotgun,  hold the decoy,  and then pop out at the last second and draw a bead at point blank range before taking a shot on a now startled bird? I've never tried fanning,  but I have belly crawled a hundred yards behind tall grass trying to get in range before a bird left the field,  and it is not easy work.  I couldn't imagine making the same crawl with both hands full while trying to hide my 6' 270 lb frame behind a decoy the size of a 20 lb bird.  Sitting still and calling is way easier!



Lol. You sure it's whining, or laughing? It's hunting, Ryan. Not a tough mudder competition. It's probably hard to run one down too, it just takes the "art" out of it. These things like calling, when and how much, set up, leaf scratching, hat flopping, getting between the gobbler and hen, and running the hen off, remaining motionless, figuring out a turkey's habits. These are part of the "art" of hunting. I've heard of men cross dressing, but dressing up like a turkey is going over the line. Birds of a feather flock together? Even when its a decoy. I guess what is being said is its about more than having a turkey to take a picture with. It's achieving it without VISUALLY fooling it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 26, 2017)

I was a turkey killer before the toys came. I've always been a killer & always will be. 
To me it has always been turkey killing. That's why I hunt. 

I guess somebody needs to take my box call or slate from me or the diaphragm. Cause it's killing when I use them. 
Lols


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 26, 2017)

XIronheadX said:


> Lol. You sure it's whining, or laughing? It's hunting, Ryan. Not a tough mudder competition. It's probably hard to run one down too, it just takes the "art" out of it. These things like calling, when and how much, set up, leaf scratching, hat flopping, getting between the gobbler and hen, and running the hen off, remaining motionless, figuring out a turkey's habits. These are part of the "art" of hunting. I've heard of men cross dressing, but dressing up like a turkey is going over the line. Birds of a feather flock together? Even when its a decoy. I guess what is being said is its about more than having a turkey to take a picture with. It's achieving it without VISUALLY fooling it.



I'm sure native americans would have used fanning.

I don't hunt for sport. I hunt to fill the freezer by whatever means is legal.  Who cares about an enhanced challenge, I just enjoy wild turkey meat.  It's not like they're using remote controlled camera monitored kill traps, they're using the turkey's testosterone fueled aggression against him with a fake opponent instead of using his testosterone fueled reproductive drive against him with a call.  Either way, an animal is outsmarted by man.  One isn't any more unfair than the other, but fanning sounds a lot more physically difficult for the hunter to achieve, and it seems silly to me to put down folks who work harder to achieve the same goal.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 26, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> I'm sure native americans would have used fanning.
> 
> I don't hunt for sport. I hunt to fill the freezer by whatever means is legal.  Who cares about an enhanced challenge, I just enjoy wild turkey meat.  It's not like they're using remote controlled camera monitored kill traps, they're using the turkey's testosterone fueled aggression against him with a fake opponent instead of using his testosterone fueled reproductive drive against him with a call.  Either way, an animal is outsmarted by man.  One isn't any more unfair than the other, but fanning sounds a lot more physically difficult for the hunter to achieve, and it seems silly to me to put down folks who work harder to achieve the same goal.



I just don't believe that Ryan. First of all, there's no putting down. You don't hunt for a little turkey meat when it cost more to go hunting than buying one. We are not hunting like native Americans. We aren't hunting for survival. You aren't outsmarting the turkey with fans and decoys. You can leave it out there and go home and it works the same. But, if we keep making it easy to kill turkeys to go along with predators, there's not going to be much to hunt out there. Physically difficult don't matter if you may get shot in the face doing it. If you want physically difficult, go hunt mountain goats. Turkey hunting is about intellectual difficulty. Sacrificing safety just makes no sense. Wear orange in deer season, but walk around with a fake turkey? No logic.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 26, 2017)

XIronheadX said:


> The whole experience of turkey hunting to me is that last few yards closing into shotgun range. He can't see my calling location and he's inching in. It takes forever sometimes. There's nothing in it for me if a decoy was involved. I'd quit. I'm in it for the chess match. But, whatever the rules say. Participation trophies grew out of pity. They just need to change the term hunting, and rename the process "killing". How it's achieved is of no importance anymore.


AMEN X5 ...The ART of turkey hunting has vanished.The new entitled  Hunter...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2017)

First off, I don`t care how folks hunt turkeys, and won`t ever say a word about any method of hunting them, as long as it`s legal.

Now a question or two.

When was the art of turkey hunting established? Can anybody here give the year it was established? And if so, what are the parameters?

Who are we to say what is right or wrong when it comes to hunting these birds?


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 26, 2017)

I can't believe all this bashing of the fan.  The man who pulls the trigger is charged with the responsibility to insure what and where he is shooting.  The older brother who shot them is at fault, regardless of any techniques they use short of dressing up in a turkey suit and dancing around.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 26, 2017)

VANISHED. ...The ART of calling a gobbler to me,I,with a call that is man made,wood,glass,slate,wingbone are turtle shell and a stick.That is the art and it was past to me from a true master my GRANFATHER who was taught by his father.The love of fooling Mother Nature's theme of things.And the accomplishment of doing it WITH OUT A decoy are blind  (should be outlawed) that is the art of turkey hunting for ME.Being a woodsman that is aware of his surroundings from experiencing GOD'S  great outdoors.And my Forest moment(That's  all I got to say about that).


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 26, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> First off, I don`t care how folks hunt turkeys, and won`t ever say a word about any method of hunting them, as long as it`s legal.
> 
> Now a question or two.
> 
> ...



All I know is with decoys and fans, you are no longer hunting turkeys. They are hunting you. The art was established by those before us. Pick a date before 1990. There was no mention of decoys back then. Not in any of the articles in the publications I read. Not from the 80 yr old man from 30 yrs ago that told me how they did it in West Virginia. Or anyone else I spoke to about turkey hunting. The parameters are to lure them in by sound. Not visually, not by stalking, or deer hunting them from blinds. It's the same reason we don't shoot deer at night(although corn made its way in). When restocking, limits and license were required, it became an art. It wasn't survival for food anymore. It became a sport. And the sporting chance doesn't include visually fooling a turkey. However you want to bend the rules this day and time to be legal is how it got to this. Little Billy couldn't hit a baseball so they gave him a tee and a participation trophy.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 26, 2017)

XIronheadX said:


> All I know is with decoys and fans, you are no longer hunting turkeys. They are hunting you. The art was established by those before us. Pick a date before 1990. There was no mention of decoys back then. Not in any of the articles in the publications I read. Not from the 80 yr old man from 30 yrs ago that told me how they did it in West Virginia. Or anyone else I spoke to about turkey hunting. The parameters are to lure them in by sound. Not visually, not by stalking, or deer hunting them from blinds. It's the same reason we don't shoot deer at night(although corn made its way in). When restocking, limits and license were required, it became an art. It wasn't survival for food anymore. It became a sport. And the sporting chance doesn't include visually fooling a turkey. However you want to bend the rules this day and time to be legal is how it got to this. Little Billy couldn't hit a baseball so they gave him a tee and a participation trophy.



THANK YOU SIR.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I can't believe all this bashing of the fan.  The man who pulls the trigger is charged with the responsibility to insure what and where he is shooting.  The older brother who shot them is at fault, regardless of any techniques they use short of dressing up in a turkey suit and dancing around.



^^^Yep^^^


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> VANISHED. ...The ART of calling a gobbler to me,I,with a call that is man made,wood,glass,slate,wingbone are turtle shell and a stick.That is the art and it was past to me from a true master my GRANFATHER who was taught by his father.The love of fooling Mother Nature's theme of things.And the accomplishment of doing it WITH OUT A decoy are blind  (should be outlawed) that is the art of turkey hunting for ME.Being a woodsman that is aware of his surroundings from experiencing GOD'S  great outdoors.And my Forest moment(That's  all I got to say about that).




I consider myself a little bit of a woodsman myself. 




XIronheadX said:


> All I know is with decoys and fans, you are no longer hunting turkeys. They are hunting you. The art was established by those before us. Pick a date before 1990. There was no mention of decoys back then. Not in any of the articles in the publications I read. Not from the 80 yr old man from 30 yrs ago that told me how they did it in West Virginia. Or anyone else I spoke to about turkey hunting. The parameters are to lure them in by sound. Not visually, not by stalking, or deer hunting them from blinds. It's the same reason we don't shoot deer at night(although corn made its way in). When restocking, limits and license were required, it became an art. It wasn't survival for food anymore. It became a sport. And the sporting chance doesn't include visually fooling a turkey. However you want to bend the rules this day and time to be legal is how it got to this. Little Billy couldn't hit a baseball so they gave him a tee and a participation trophy.




Actually, when you start yelping at a turkey, he starts hunting you then too. 

I`ve never used a decoy, never fanned one, never used a "tent" to hide in, and won`t ever. I hunt the old way myself.

Excuse me, I did have to change my style, because when I  was taught to turkey hunt, it was when Georgia had a fall season. We didn`t have a spring season in those days.



I`ll also not judge or bash others how they hunt, as long as it`s legal.


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 26, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I consider myself a little bit of a woodsman myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not bashing, Nic. When a turkey see's a turkey, fan or decoy, nothing has to occur. Hunt is removed from the equation. Yeah, it's legal. That's why someone got shot. And yes, you appear to be a great woodsman. That's why I thought you'd stand up for what we know is right, legal or not. You don't fan or deke either.  What's that song? You gotta stand for something or you'll fall for anything? I'm waiting on one of those remote control Mojo strutters to come by about 30 mph. And I'll end my discussion of this here. It's like politics lol.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 27, 2017)

I know right. ^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2017)

XIronheadX said:


> I'm not bashing, Nic. When a turkey see's a turkey, fan or decoy, nothing has to occur. Hunt is removed from the equation. Yeah, it's legal. That's why someone got shot.



That is incorrectomundo. 

Someone got shot because an idiot didn't properly identify his target prior to pulling the trigger. That is the only reason they got shot. Hunting methods have absolutely nothing to do with this incident.


----------



## antharper (Apr 27, 2017)

I know right !!!! Key word (Idiot)


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is incorrectomundo.
> 
> Someone got shot because an idiot didn't properly identify his target prior to pulling the trigger. That is the only reason they got shot. Hunting methods have absolutely nothing to do with this incident.



Always the case. Not crawling around with a fan, no discussion. You walk around hiding behind a deer decoy? I think not. Exactly what I was talking about bending the rules. If it suits someone, lets do it! Idiots are going to exist from now on. That's why blaze orange exists. Correctomundo! Anytime you visually appear to be the animal being hunted, you will attract idiots.


----------



## GLS (Apr 27, 2017)

I remember decoys back in the early 1980's.  They were made of styrofoam.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Apr 27, 2017)

There was a post in this thread or elsewhere where the poster opined that back when, every effort was made not to wear red, blue or white to minimize the idiot effect of someone misidentifying the colors as a male turkey.  It's like defensive driving.  You don't assume or rely on someone not under one's control to obey the law or rules of the road.  You protect yourself with a few simple rules.  Sit against a big tree with clear vision in front; if you see someone in the woods, speak in a loud voice.  Don't signal by waving or making a yelp.  Fanning turkeys is lowering the safety bar and hoping someone won't mistake the turkey fan for a turkey.  It's leading with one's chin.  It increases the likelihood of someone making a mistake.  Apparently no one can say that no one has been hurt as a result of fanning because the linked article cites a fatality three years ago.  If legal equals ethical would the same be said if it were legal to shoot a turkey from a truck window or turkeys coming to a corn pile?  Gil


----------



## Steve Roberts (Apr 27, 2017)

Man just think if some hunters fought the anti-hunter's like they do other hunter's instead of trying to make them self look like the great white hunter while bashing others!!! Hunter's biggest enemy other hunters!!! Go do something productive that is right with your time instead of what you think is right!!!


----------



## GLS (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve Roberts said:


> Man just think if some hunters fought the anti-hunter's like they do other hunter's instead of trying to make them self look like the great white hunter while bashing others!!! Hunter's biggest enemy other hunters!!! Go do something productive that is right with your time instead of what you think is right!!!



You might re-think what you just said because I can think of a lot of groups more harmful to hunter's rights than other hunters.  Gil


----------



## Steve Roberts (Apr 27, 2017)

GLS said:


> You might re-think what you just said because I can think of a lot of groups more harmful to hunter's rights than other hunters.  Gil


The reason other groups are so strong, and hunters are so weak is because, instead of sticking together as hunters they bash each other because they don't hunt the way they do, shoot the kind of gun they do, they hunt with a crossbow and I don't. It's never ending, and the other groups see that, and have a field day with it!!! Some hunters can't see the forest for the trees!!! Steve


----------



## Steve Roberts (Apr 27, 2017)

I wonder how many turkey hunter's die in vehicle accidents in a year going to, and from hunting areas? Then compare that to hunter's being killed in a year while fanning!!! Bet nobody would want to give up their vehicle!!!


----------



## GLS (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve,
Do you really think hunters as a group are weak in Georgia?  
Be specific as to when anti-hunting groups have seized on hunters being critical of other hunters and as a result that the anti-hunters won a victory or had a law changed because of hunters being critical of other hunters.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm not just talking about Georgia, but hunter's as a whole. It's sad that we are not united all the time, only when someone is stepping on our toes. They would rather give some one a hard time about the way the hunt, what kind of weapon the use, if they use a blind or decoy. When I was a young boy in the late 60's dang good turkey hunters use to go out and build ground blinds, and that was the way everyone hunted turkeys back in the day! I bet if they would have had tent blinds back then they would have used them!!! Back then they would have said someone running and gunning all over the place cutting, and cackling was no turkey hunter!!! I don't use blinds, or decoys when hunting by myself, but I do when I hunt with my wife, and grandkids. Now my wife is starting to see it's just to much stuff to tote!!! My thing is get them hooked on turkey hunting, then I will make a hunter out of them. Opinions vary, but if someone not holding a gun to my head, and making me hunt a certain way then if you are legal hunt the way you want to, and I'll hunt like I want too!!! Remember if we hunt we are all hunters, and if you don't like the way someone hunts don't hunt that way, and leave them alone!!! Steve


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 28, 2017)

VANISHED. GONE. NEVER TO RETURN. Participation trophies to everyone.Back in the 60's they did not have the money They worked to raise they family not to buy decoys, blinds and had paper shotgun shells that could not shoot a gobbler at 60 yards  and 1shotgun that was used to hunt everything.  VANISHED.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> VANISHED. GONE. NEVER TO RETURN. Participation trophies to everyone.Back in the 60's they did not have the money They worked to raise they family not to buy decoys, blinds and had paper shotgun shells that could not shoot a gobbler at 60 yards  and 1shotgun that was used to hunt everything.  VANISHED.



In the 60's common sense reigned supreme and popping a turkey in the head with a .22 long rifle was legal. This mandated that you identify your target right down to seeing the blacks of his eyes before you pulled the trigger. 

Now the laws have changed to protect us from ourselves because commons sense is commodity that can't even be purchased at Wal-Mart. Heck Mossy Oak doesn't even make a marketable version.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Apr 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In the 60's common sense reigned supreme and popping a turkey in the head with a .22 long rifle was legal. This mandated that you identify your target right down to seeing the blacks of his eyes before you pulled the trigger.
> 
> Now the laws have changed to protect us from ourselves because commons sense is commodity that can't even be purchased at Wal-Mart. Heck Mossy Oak doesn't even make a marketable version.


Common sense reigned supreme in the 60's!!! Tell that to my dads friend who's son had the third button on his flannel shirt  blew through his chest by another deer hunter with a 30-06!! God bless him, and his family he is no longer with us. Turkey hunters use centerfire rifles to kill turkeys legally back then also. Man I was around back then too, and have heard the stories!!! Like I said some hunters can't see the forest for the trees!!! 60's Free Love, and that group of people common sense was in!!!


----------

